# Going back to root of dreams



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Great story:



> Next week, the Bucks' small forward will become the NBA's first player to make the jump from camper to counselor in the seven years the league has been involved with Basketball Without Borders, the three-continent program from which gifted players throughout the world have a chance to experience the game from those at its highest level.
> 
> Mbah a Moute will return to Johannesburg - accompanied by the likes of Dwight Howard, Chris Bosh, Carlos Boozer and Bob Lanier - to teach and deliver the kind of message no one before had been able to make.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/54877862.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

God i like Moute


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Great guy have on our team. Both on and off the court.


----------

